
Show HN: HEDGEFUN - networking for stock investors - jzanick
https://www.hedgefun.us
======
Rainymood
What is the motivation behind creating this app?

~~~
jzanick
One of my personal motivation is to use technology to uncover the likes of
Warren Buffett and Michael Burry. Apart from that, it is definitely more
engaging and rewarding for stock investors to pursue stock investing within a
social community. From comparing portfolios to discovering new stocks and
perhaps even starting the next Berkshire; the possibilities are endless.

